# Booked with Ryanair - but flight operated by Slovakian Airline - can I cancel?



## wishbone (3 Jun 2014)

Hi there

We had booked a flight with Ryanair to Paris Beauvais - at the time the operator was Ryanair.  Since then the operator has changed to Air Explore - a Slovakian Airline - we are not overly keen on travelling with them.  The simple fact is that we would not have booked and paid for the flight if we had known this.  

I understand that it is something Ryanair can do without repercussions as the airline is a European Approved airline (can't remember the exact terms) but that now leaves us in a situation whereby we would like to fly with someone else.

Can Travel Insurance help out with this?


----------



## serotoninsid (3 Jun 2014)

wishbone said:


> Since then the operator has changed to Air Explore - a Slovakian Airline - we are not overly keen on travelling with them.  The simple fact is that we would not have booked and paid for the flight if we had known this.



Why not?  What's wrong with them?  Isn't it a case that all european airlines have to adhere to a certain standard when it comes to fleet maintenance (assuming that this is your concern)?


----------



## Leo (3 Jun 2014)

wishbone said:


> Can Travel Insurance help out with this?



Only you can answer this, does the terms of the policy you took out allow this? (most won't)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jun 2014)

I would be very surprised if insurance covered this. This happens from time to time.

Have you a specific problem or history with Air Explore? 

I could probably understand if you booked with a full price airline like British Airways, and the flight was operated by Ryanair.  But Ryanair is a low cost airline - can Air Explore be any more basic?


----------



## michaelm (3 Jun 2014)

serotoninsid said:


> Isn't it a case that all european airlines have to adhere to a certain standard when it comes to fleet maintenance (assuming that this is your concern)?


I would be unhappy with this also.  I'd want to fly with whoever I'd book with.  Of course airlines must meet a minimum standard however some have newer planes and/or better maintained planes than others.


----------



## peteb (3 Jun 2014)

michaelm said:


> I would be unhappy with this also.  I'd want to fly with whoever I'd book with.  Of course airlines must meet a minimum standard however some have newer planes and/or better maintained planes than others.



So if you were flying to London with Aer Lingus and then when you get to the airport and realise its Stobart Air you would say no too?


----------



## serotoninsid (3 Jun 2014)

michaelm said:


> I would be unhappy with this also. I'd want to fly with whoever I'd book with. Of course airlines must meet a minimum standard however some have newer planes and/or better maintained planes than others.


 
I talked to an aircraft engineer some years ago - he used to work on a range of aircraft from the old state airlines and ryanair.  He said it doesn't really matter these days as they ALL have to adhere to the very same standard.


----------



## michaelm (4 Jun 2014)

serotoninsid said:


> . . they ALL have to adhere to the very same standard.


Of course, there is a minimum standard, no argument.  My brother-in-law, who services planes for various airlines, tells me that maintenance standards vary with some airlines going above and beyond minimum requirements.


----------



## wishbone (4 Jun 2014)

Thanks everyone for your comments, I'll check my travel insurance policy more thoroughly although I expect it's not covered.

The Ryanair fleet is made up of 737-800 series, Air Explore is 737-400, so there is quite a difference in the age of the aircraft.  It's a personal preference and when you hear the stories of depressurisation of the aircraft on a UK/Spain flight it doesn't inspire confidence especially when I know nothing else about the track record of the company.  I suppose although I might buy Tesco Wheat Biscuits, I generally steer clear of the Tesco Value Wheat Biscuits


----------

